# NWTF Convention 2009 Pictorial



## Nitro (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll start this and add to it over the next few days. 

So far, there have been some improvements. Nashville is the best venue for sure and I have been to a bunch of these conventions. 

The Gaylord Opryland Hotel is a great host. They are running the 2009 Season of Turkey Call TV 24/7 in the hotel channel. Michael Waddell is doing a good job as host.

In the registration area is a Callie Morris Display with a World Slam all mounted in the "Dead" position.  Lots of other mounted Gobblers. 

Evidently Callie can mount fish too. Great Salmon mount. 

New this year is a "My NWTF" poster with a bunch of members from all walks of life. Here is  a friend of mine...noted callmaker Steve Mann..

More to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Im looking forward to all the pictures...


----------



## Nitro (Feb 19, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Im looking forward to all the pictures...



Drive up here and join us.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Drive up here and join us.



I went to the nationals last year in Atlanta and everyone told me that it didn't compare to Nashville...I couldn't make it this year but I sure hope to next year...


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nitro,

Who won the friction competition today?


----------



## Nitro (Feb 19, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> Nitro,
> 
> Who won the friction competition today?



I'll find out. I'm not a real Competition Calling enthusiast...


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I'll find out. I'm not a real Competition Calling enthusiast...



Thanks bud! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## fountain (Feb 19, 2009)

i would to see the "dead" mounts on display--i want to get one like that and need some ideas.  i justed talked with tim who has a booth there and he said it is a very large place and will be packed.  bring on lots of pics for the unfortunate ones like me!!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 19, 2009)

great looking pics! i am hoping to make it up there next year.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 19, 2009)

Cant wait for Saturday


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Andrew, You got company comming. I just got off the phone with Sheldon"Mack Daddy" and Gadget "Hollywood". They should be arriving any minute. I told them that the THP was looking for them at the Nashville City Limits. Yall have a great time and take lots of pictures. I want some incriminating ones so when I visit you in B Burg, we will have something to talk about.

Ask them about the Mustang vs. the Tundra when you see them....
Tim


----------



## Nitro (Feb 19, 2009)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> Ask them about the Mustang vs. the Tundra when you see them....
> Tim



Oh no...... did they meet a new friend by accident?

I hope to see them at breakfast.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 20, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Oh no...... did they meet a new friend by accident?
> 
> I hope to see them at breakfast.


 
Andy

I plead the fifth!!!!  I have no clue what he talking about.

We are at the show.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 20, 2009)

*Tundra*



Nitro said:


> Oh no...... did they meet a new friend by accident?
> 
> I hope to see them at breakfast.


 


BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> Hey Andrew, You got company comming. I just got off the phone with Sheldon"Mack Daddy" and Gadget "Hollywood". They should be arriving any minute. I told them that the THP was looking for them at the Nashville City Limits. Yall have a great time and take lots of pictures. I want some incriminating ones so when I visit you in B Burg, we will have something to talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are wrong for that.  The TUNDRA HELD ITS OWN.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the updates.  We look forward to more.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 20, 2009)

Gadget said:


> You are wrong for that. The TUNDRA HELD ITS OWN.


 



Hey I didn't post those ^^^^   is it legal for mods to login as other members and post as them......

Just got to the room, got held up talking to some guys I didn't know, one of em named David Blanton, the other was Preston Pittman; anyone know those guys........


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 20, 2009)

Go TUNDRA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2009)

*Calling Contest Results*

Calling Contest Results at the web link below.  After results are updated & final, click on "(Full Results)".

Details from:  

http://www.nwtf.org/special_events/post_convention_calling.html 


Calling Contest Results


Calling contest results will be updated after contests conclude. Check back often for a full list of winners.



2009 Wild Turkey Bourbon/NWTF Grand National Calling Contest 

Seniors _____ Full Results Later

Rare Breed Champion of Champions _____ Full Results Later

Team Challenge _____ Full Results Later

Gobbling _____ Full Results Later

Friction ____ Sadler McGraw, Camden, AL ____ "(Full Results Final & Ready)" 

Owl Hooting _____ Full Results Later



2009 NWTF Grand National Intermediate and Junior Calling Championships

Intermediate Division _____ Full Results Later

Junior Division _____ Full Results Later


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2009)

*Convention Awards*

Details from:  

http://www.nwtf.org/special_events/post_convention.html 


2009 Convention Awards

Every year, the NWTF gathers to celebrate the amazing comeback story of the wild turkey. This year's Convention includes Calling, Callmaking and Taxidermy contests, great speakers and entertainers, more than 545 booths featuring the latest in gear, art and calls, and the NWTF honoring the volunteers and partners who make us the best conservation organization. 


Click on a link below for more information: 

* Corporate/Chapter Awards

* Individual Awards

* Calling Contest Winners

* Callmaking Contest Winners

* Taxidermy Contest Winners


----------



## turk2di (Feb 20, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Im looking forward to all the pictures...



Me too. Hoping to come down Saturday. If not, maybe Sunday!!


----------



## Trizey (Feb 20, 2009)

Yea, yea....I'll be rolling up in morning!


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm rolling in tonight with my son and grandfather.  So, I will see y'all tomorrow.

Nitro,
You are working a booth...right?

BTW, we will be at the Winchester breakfast...anybody else going?

My grandpa and son at the last Nashville show:


----------



## joejack (Feb 20, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Just got to the room, got held up talking to some guys I didn't know, one of em named David Blanton, the other was Preston Pittman; anyone know those guys........



Never heard of them.....Autograph hounds more than likely.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Feb 20, 2009)

joejack said:


> Never heard of them.....Autograph hounds more than likely.



Didn't Prestin Pittman invented the steam engine or something.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Im looking forward to all the pictures...



I think Nitro's & the other forum folks' photos will be better, but in case anyone did not know about the NWTF posting of pics, then here's the web link:  

http://www.nwtf.org/special_events/convention_photos.html 


Convention Photos

Check out all the action from the 2009 Convention and Sport Show. This page will be updated as photos are taken, so check back often. 

Wednesday 
Thursday 
Friday 
Saturday 
Sunday


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2009)

I did not know Joe Kurz from GA had an NWTF award named after him.  

Details from:  

http://www.nwtf.org/nwtf_newsroom/press_releases.php?id=12772 


Garris Honored for Conserving the Wild Turkey

Joseph Garris was honored with the prestigious Joe Kurz Excellence in Wildlife Management Award at the NWTF's Convention and Sport Show.  

NASHVILE, Tenn. — Joseph Garris, a senior wildlife technician with the New Jersey Division of Fish and Wildlife (NJDFW), was honored with the prestigious Joe Kurz Excellence in Wildlife Management Award at the National Wild Turkey Federation's (NWTF) 33rd annual Convention and Sport Show, held Feb. 19 to Feb. 22 in Nashville, Tenn.

The award is named after Joe Kurz, a former Georgia Department of Natural Resources wildlife chief, for his leadership and the vital role he played in improving wildlife management. Kurz was also a principal figure in the wild turkey trap and transfer program across North America. 

The Joe Kurz Excellence in Wildlife Management Award recognizes wildlife managers who have worked untiringly for the wild turkey and its habitat. Wildlife managers, such as Garris, are the unsung heroes who do the on-the-ground work for wild turkeys and other wildlife. 

Garris has worked for more than 30 years on a variety of projects to help NJDFW manage and improve habitat for the wild turkey and countless other species of wildlife. He has helped trap and relocate more than 1,500 wild turkeys in his career, providing birds for more than 40 release sites in New Jersey, Delaware, Illinois and Ontario, Canada. 

"I've been doing my job for 32 years, but it doesn't seem like that long because I enjoy the work so much," Garris said. "My expectation wasn't to win an award for doing what I've felt I should be doing over the years, but I'm honored and feel privileged to be recognized for doing the job I love."

According to former co-worker, NWTF Biologist Bob Eriksen, Garris is skilled in all aspects of wildlife management from banding waterfowl to trapping furbearing mammals and from planting food plots to rebuilding tractors and trucks. In his spare time, Garris is an avid archer and excellent turkey hunter. One of his notable talents is his ability to recognize, by genus and species, the name of virtually every tree, shrub, vine and wildflower that one can encounter in New Jersey. 

"Joseph Garris is a prime example of going beyond the call of duty," said James Earl Kennamer, Ph.D., NWTF's chief conservation officer. "Garris is not only a talented wildlife technician, but also a great NWTF volunteer and a dedicated family man. New Jersey's turkey hunters are lucky to have him working on their behalf." 

Garris lives in Stillwater, N.J. He and his wife, Diana, are raising nine children, and all of them, boys and girls, are turkey hunters. 

Since 1985,the NWTF's New Jersey chapters have raise more than $420,000 for in-state projects. This includes more than $128,000 on habitat projects and improving more than 5,262 acres.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 20, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Just got to the room, got held up talking to some guys I didn't know, one of em named David Blanton, the other was Preston Pittman; anyone know those guys........



You did get them up to date on the Truth about Hollywood right????? Wait a minute....that was the other guys. 

Yall have a good time and I will be expecting some invites on some hunts with them when you let them know that the real turkey hunters have regular jobs and have to stay home.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 20, 2009)

SheldonMOAC said:


> Go TUNDRA!!!!!!!!!!!



Three words for ya.....Tennessee Highway Patrol.

Hold back the reins on that Tundra Brother. I think they will be racing in Cali tomorrow.
You sounded like Roudy Busch trying to keep up and Rick sounded like DW reporting from Trackside..


----------



## Nitro (Feb 20, 2009)

*Probably two of the nicest people in the building..*

Mr. Alan Sentell and his wonderful wife LeeAnn.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 20, 2009)

Tree of Turkey Legs


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 20, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Tree of Turkey Legs



Thats a limb full of limb hangers right there. Keep them coming Andy.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 20, 2009)

Taxidermy as Art..........


----------



## Nitro (Feb 20, 2009)

Callmakers and Contest calls.....

True Craftsmen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2009)

You da man, Nitro!  Those gobbler legs remind of Halloween for some reason.  Without your good photos, those of us that did not make the show would never see great stuff like that.  Hope you can keep the pics coming when you have the time.  Look forward to the next excitement offered.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 20, 2009)

Did you get a picture of the tax man?  I understand that he made his rounds today.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 20, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> Nitro,
> 
> Who won the friction competition today?



Sadler McGraw. Congrats to him!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats to Sadler!!


----------



## longbearded1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like ribbons have already been awarded, do you have a list of who won what?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Sadler McGraw. Congrats to him!



That is awesome!  Congrats Sadler!!

Andy, keep them coming!!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 20, 2009)

longbearded1 said:


> Looks like ribbons have already been awarded, do you have a list of who won what?



No I won't.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to post those pic's.

Very much appreciated.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 20, 2009)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post those pic's.
> 
> Very much appreciated.




You are welcome. I will see what else I can get posted. There is much to see and do here. Way better venue than Atlanta. The hotel is just the best possible place to have this convention. 

We are having fun! Wish all of you could join us.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am kicking myself for not going this year!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 20, 2009)

*We went today...*

My son and I went today, We had a great time, met some others from Woody's.
Enjoyed chattin with MKW, Tommy Walton, Gadget, Sheldon.
My son also had a wrestlin match with Micheal Wadell this morning
I picked up a sweet glass from David Holloran.
My son also had some of his favorites sign his hats.
Wish we could have stayed longer.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 20, 2009)

Man I looked everywhere for Tom Kelly!! I couldnt find him..


----------



## BMCS (Feb 21, 2009)

*Thanks Everyone*

Please keep posting the pics,  I couldnt find no one to ride with me and decided this am not to go.  I feel miserable.  I guess I will just go to the woods and listen to some turkeys.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome pic's !!!!!

THANKS>>>>>>>>>>> Keep'em comming.


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 21, 2009)

Col. Tom is at the show.  I visited with him twice yesterday, and picked up his latest book.  I think he's in the 200 aisle.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 22, 2009)

My pics from my visit yesterday...
http://flickr.com/photos/pryor-place/sets/72157614278408532/


----------



## Nitro (Feb 22, 2009)

longbearded1 said:


> Looks like ribbons have already been awarded, do you have a list of who won what?



Here were the winner boards...


----------



## Nitro (Feb 22, 2009)

My daughter's turn with the camera. The convention through the eyes of a child......

Breakfast with David Mills and Randy.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 22, 2009)

*2009 NWTF "Best of Show" Call*

by John Parker.

Amazing call.


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 22, 2009)

wow!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW X 2

Just got home.  I only bought one call, a Steve Mann box call.  I had a great time, finally met some folks I have been wanting to meet.  Andrew, I sincerely enjoyed breakfast with you and your daughter, hope to meet up with you again.

Gonna get some rest, I'm worn out.


----------



## FireStrut (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing. I have got to go to the one next year, looks like fun.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 22, 2009)

David Mills said:


> WOW X 2
> 
> Just got home.  I only bought one call, a Steve Mann box call.  I had a great time, finally met some folks I have been wanting to meet.  Andrew, I sincerely enjoyed breakfast with you and your daughter, hope to meet up with you again.
> 
> Gonna get some rest, I'm worn out.



Thanks for buying a box from my old Buddy! What did you get?  Steve had been down with Kidney stones and wasn't going to come to Nashville.

He had some really nice boxes for sale.

Great to meet you and Randy too. We'll meet again soon I hope.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Thanks for buying a box from my old Buddy! What did you get?  Steve had been down with Kidney stones and wasn't going to come to Nashville.
> 
> He had some really nice boxes for sale.
> 
> Great to meet you and Randy too. We'll meet again soon I hope.



I got a mahogany short box, I thought he was gonna take it back when I told him I wasn't intending to hunt with it.  It's a sweet sweet box.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 22, 2009)

trkyhntr70 said:


> My son and I went today, We had a great time, met some others from Woody's.
> Enjoyed chattin with MKW, Tommy Walton, Gadget, Sheldon.
> My son also had a wrestlin match with Micheal Wadell this morning
> I picked up a sweet glass from David Holloran.
> ...






Nice call!!! came close to getting one of those.......should have.


How long did you wait for Tiff?, line was crazy! She saw Sheldon and waived him over for nice big fat hug..........., told Sheldon he needed to hook a brother up but she was too busy......


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great pictures everyone....


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 22, 2009)

*Way to go Jim Pollard!!!!!*

My buddy Jim Pollard won the calling contest! I'm gonna call him Monday and give him some grief. That's cool. He left Woodhaven then came back and beat them!
Anyone want to send a congrats along let me know!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> My buddy Jim Pollard won the calling contest! I'm gonna call him Monday and give him some grief. That's cool. He left Woodhaven then came back and beat them!
> Anyone want to send a congrats along let me know!



As I stated in another thread, congrats to Jim Pollard as he did an excellent job.

The Woodhaven comment is uncalled for, I believe those guys have a certain amount of respect and admiration for each other.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Nice call!!! came close to getting one of those.......should have.
> 
> 
> How long did you wait for Tiff?, line was crazy! She saw Sheldon and waived him over for nice big fat hug..........., told Sheldon he needed to hook a brother up but she was too busy......



 He didnt hook ya up and you rode all the way there with him??
It wasnt to bad of a wait earlier in the morning. They were really friendly people.


----------



## joejack (Feb 23, 2009)

David Mills said:


> As I stated in another thread, congrats to Jim Pollard as he did an excellent job.
> 
> The Woodhaven comment is uncalled for, I believe those guys have a certain amount of respect and admiration for each other.



You might be right, but its a good thing they are not close enough to share a chapstick!


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 23, 2009)

trkyhntr70 said:


> He didnt hook ya up and you rode all the way there with him??
> It wasnt to bad of a wait earlier in the morning. They were really friendly people.



This was as close as we got to Tiffany...she is looking even better these days.  The line was probably close to 200 people long!



This photo is from the 2007 show...the line was only about 50 people long then.  LOL



BTW, click on the top photo and see the Team Primos photos...Jimmy Primos put his signature over Chris's photo and smeared it even, so the other guys are laughing about it (except Chris of course...he is on Jimmy's right side).


----------

